# Monster Truck Track



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)

Another fine sunny Sunday afternoon so out with the toys.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn1pQEs5G90


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

That is one wild looking setup. Incredibly creative.

Joe


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

That's impressive how much it looks like monster trucks we see on TV (yes we can see MT in France...On cable motorsport channels). 

I remember also a nice tyco 4 lanes off road track, with scenerly, it looked like Super Off Road arcade video game.


----------



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)

*H.o. Off road*

Hi demether
Here is a link to a 4 lane off-road H.O, scale track.


http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/or_photo.htm


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, that's the tracks I was talking about ! Pretty cool !


----------

